# How to flock a box without flocking.



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

*How to flock a box without flocking.*

Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?

I have never used flocking to line the inside of a box before so I can tell you if it's any easier the my method.

I do know that my method gives you an unlimited choice of colors and patterns of fabric. Also you get as many chances to do it right as you want. If you don't like it just rip it out and start over.

You all might remember this box from the build something without glue or fastener compitition?
Well it looks kind of naked. I will use this as my sample box. Now since the wooden hinges are in the back
I will only put fabric in the bottom









.
This is a great adhesive. I have been using this can for a couple of years now!
.








.
I glue the fabric to a thin piece of cardboard. This makes it very easy to handle.

The perfect type is what you can find on the back of a paper notepad.

I cut it so that it is a little over 1/16" undersize in both directions.

.








.
Once the cardboard is cut, I spray glue on one side and then stick it to the fabric. Then I trim to about 1/2" around the cardboard. Then lastly cut the corners at a 45 staying a little way from the corners of the cardboard.
.








.
Then spray glue around the edges and fold the fabric over on all four edges.

.








.
Then just spray glue on the back surface of the entire piece and place it in the box.
.








.
Now if I were going to do the inside of the entire box I would do the back first, then the sides, and lastly the front. The reason for that is that any seams/overlap will face away from the front of the box.

This technique works on any surface that has a single plane. Curves, circles, triangles…

Here are some boxes that I used this on:


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


Hey Gary, that is a fantastic technique! I'll have to ask my wife if she'd like the bottom of her Mother's Day box covered. If so, this is how I'll do it.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


Great Idea Gary.
I'm going to copy you! <g>

Bob


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


Flocking genius!


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


That's one way to get the flock out!... <g>


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


Gary, as usual, you are a wealth of information. I have been considering the spray on flocking but this looks to be more versatile and easier.

Thanks for sharing one of your trade secrets.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


thats a great technique Gary! i think i have to use that for a box i make. thanks for the post.


----------



## dlcarver (Mar 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


I learned something again Gary….... you're too much. Thanks for the post.

Dave


----------



## king (Aug 5, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR SHOWING ME. I plan on trying that.AL


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


Great idea


----------



## kevinw (Feb 29, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


good idea. Plus in my case I haven't found a flocking source anyhow.


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


P.S. a great source of crushed velvet and the like is what we call charity shops - Thrift Stores. A garment for a couple of dollars can provide enough material for dozen or so boxes. I did get strange looks last week when buying a purple velvet mini skirt though!

Be aware that the solvents in some spray-on adhesives can affect certain jewellery. After some vintage plastic (but quite valuable) jewellery became sticky, even weeks after lining a box, I started to use double sided tape instead.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


I'm going to try this on my next two boxes… Thanks Gary!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


A great tip. Thanks.


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


Great alternative to flocking, GaryK.

Super 77 is great stuff BUT it'll mess you up if you're not careful to use it in a well ventilated environment. I've used a lot of spray glues over the years as a graphic designer and #77 is the real deal for permanence. My method is as with other rubber and contact cements… spray both surfaces and allow to dry then *CAREFULLY *put your pieces together and they will never let go of each other. Voila!

always,
J.C.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


awesome! thanks for the lesson


----------



## hoppeman (Jun 4, 2010)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


Thanks have done this technique before, works great everytime. On suggestion is the cardboard from cereal boxes works nice. I usually spray surface and wait a few minutes then put in place.

If you make no mistakes, you have not been challenged


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


Looks super Gary


----------



## sretepuk (Apr 5, 2011)

GaryK said:


> *How to flock a box without flocking.*
> 
> Got an empty box that needs some kind of lining. How about fabric?
> 
> ...


This is great timing for me, just looking for methods for lining boxes. I will be giving this a go, thank you Gary.


----------

